# Tivo Roamio HD Upgrade



## kbdpa410 (Jan 3, 2016)

I want to use a 2TB hard drive that's already been formatted for a premiere and use it for my new Roamio. Do I need to reformat the hard drive or just plug it in to the new Roamio. Not sure how I can blank a hard drive like its new. Or should I just buy a new hard drive? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Premieres and Roamios are so different that it will reformat the drive automatically. Just shove it in and the OS will take care of the rest.


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Premieres and Roamios are so different that it will reformat the drive automatically. Just shove it in and the OS will take care of the rest.


Jumping in here with what is likely an obvious question, but want to make sure.

I recently replaced the stock HD in my Tivo HD with a 2TB WD - works great. Now I'm thinking of picking up a Roamio OTA with Lifetime service for $300 at Amazon.

Can I just pull the HD from my Tivo HD and place it in the Roamio OTA, and have the Roamio format it and set it up as well?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mikestanley said:


> Can I just pull the HD from my Tivo HD and place it in the Roamio OTA, and have the Roamio format it and set it up as well?


Yes.


----------

